# Hello, finaly here.



## TheatreTechie (Sep 2, 2003)

I first saw this site when it first came out but finaly decided to join. Hope I can contribute as much as I learn. Check out my site and give me feedback on it. http://www.theatretechie.com


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 2, 2003)

Welcome to ControlBooth.com!!

I am your webmaster/admin, dvsDave , and I just wanted to welcome you to the site! 

Like the site! Did you see my offer on the front page about hosting? I am completely committed to that offer if you are interested.

anyway... welcome to the site and I hope to see you around!!


----------



## TheatreTechie (Sep 3, 2003)

Boy does it such being a Newbie(actor). Guess I'll just have to post more. :-D


----------



## Lampy (Nov 19, 2003)

that is the coolest avatar I've ever seen! where might you have gotten it?


----------



## TheatreTechie (Nov 19, 2003)

Lampy said:


> that is the coolest avatar I've ever seen! where might you have gotten it?



I don't remember. Sorry.


----------

